# What Is Your 3DS Theme?



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's mine:



Spoiler












It plays the 6 PM song from _New Leaf_, which is pretty cute.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 15, 2017)

Mine is the ACNL gardening theme, it's pretty cute! I want a Hatsune Miku theme but I don't really like any of the ones in the theme store :c


----------



## Loriii (Jan 16, 2017)

Not really a big fan of themes but I've got a few like Majora's Mask theme in my Majora's Mask 3DS XL (my main) then Pikmin 3, and the free Gurumin theme I got when I bought the game. My Fire Emblem XL also has this Dragon Quest VII theme I got from buying the game digitally.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 16, 2017)

I have Majora's Mask, Skyward Sword, and Link Between Worlds randomised  I hope they release a Breath of the Wild version ^_^


----------



## classically.trained (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the zelda 30th anniversary theme! It plays the fairy fountain music.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 16, 2017)

acaddict1 said:


> I have the zelda 30th anniversary theme! It plays the fairy fountain music.



Is that new? :O I'd better add that to my collection! ^_^


----------



## classically.trained (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not sure. I got it on My Nintendo for 300 platinum coins. It's pretty legit looking. You should definitely get it.


----------



## Radagast (Jan 16, 2017)

Is there a Wario theme yet?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the Isabelle one they released on myNintendo.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 16, 2017)

My current theme is the New Leaf Easter one. It has Zipper, Chrissy, Francine, and O'Hare and it plays the Egg Day music. I think it's really cute.

Another one I was a lot is the 8-bit Phoenix Wright theme.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 16, 2017)

I started using the Hello Kitty Crystal Princess theme over the winter because I loved the colours and snow. The only other theme I have is the purple lace Espeon and Umbreon one, which I used for a very long time.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the Zelda Anniversary theme. Other than that I use the Princess Peach theme.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm using the 8-bit Kid Icarus theme and I love it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 16, 2017)

It depends on the faceplates. If I use the Mario plates, I use the Mario theme. If I use the Splatoon plates, I use the Splatoon theme. If I use the Majora's Mask plates, I use the Dire Moon theme. If I use the Monado plates, I use the Monado theme. I also use matching badges from the arcade to label folders and replace the icons.

On my New 3DS XL HHD version, I use the HHD-Office theme, obviously, as well as Animal Crossing badges.


----------



## Flare (Jan 16, 2017)

Uhh...
I'm currently using "Onemuri Pikachu."
It's my fav theme.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm currently rocking the Majoras Mask theme. I don't even particularly care for Majoras Mask all that much, but I love the color scheme and the sound effects/music are to die for.






Wish I could get an Ocarina of Time theme that is of the same quality.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 16, 2017)

Mine is just the basic pink one. The themes are super cute but I can't justify spending real money on them.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 17, 2017)

It's currently cycling through:

Shantae on the beach
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS Theme 2
Primal Groudon & Primal Kyogre
Totally Mario


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 17, 2017)

Mine is currently the Team Rocket one because it plays the Rocket Hideout music and sounds awesome. I would probably buy more themes if they had better music on them. Like why would Shadow the Hedgehog's theme play Radical Highway instead of Shadow's theme? And a cool Eevee them plays dream suite or global link music I think. I would have got them if the music wasn't so disappointing.


----------



## Xme (Jan 17, 2017)

I have the ac hhd office theme


----------



## mogyay (Jan 17, 2017)

i have the spinning princess peach theme (i don't know if that's the official title lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok this thread inspired me to go to the theme shop and now i have the acnl gardening theme, so cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2017)

Radagast said:


> Is there a Wario theme yet?



If there was (or is) such a thing I would buy it in a heartbeat...

My theme on my 3DSXL is the MM Dire Moon theme. It plays the song of healing. Pretty cool theme ^^


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm using the Bravely Second theme.


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 22, 2017)

My DS shuffles between Ashley's Recipe, Ashley's Magic, Diagonal Stripes: Pink & White, Stripes: Red & White, Pokemon Friends, and the basic red, pink, and black themes


----------



## Nena (Jan 23, 2017)

Right now pikmin theme


----------



## Suhono (Jan 23, 2017)

The Dreamcast theme, now and always, just for the memories and for the Phantasy Star Online music.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2017)

I just have the standard pink one.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 23, 2017)

I have Majora's Mask and LBW but I love Majora's Mask.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a lot of the Animal Crossing and Pokemon ones all on shuffle.


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine is shuffling between Hanafuda, Sega Dreamcast and many other themes.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 24, 2017)

Mine's the Retro City Rampage one that was obtainable from the Nintendo Humble Bundle #2, You had to donate 20$ for 15 (I believe) Indy games, and that was one of the included titles, with the Theme.




On the bottom it has a bunch of 80's NES-Era type Purple Stripes


----------



## Keitara (Jan 29, 2017)

I got myself the Fire Emblem Conquest and Pokemon tropical theme yesterday, I have them on shuffle ^^
Couldn't resist when I saw them ^_^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 29, 2017)

Currently using this D.VA custom 3DS theme. Probably going to go with a Pokemon one next.


----------



## Joy (Jan 29, 2017)

Uhhh... I have a shuffle of the 2 free ones. I kinda want the Phoenix Wright: Spirit of Justice one.


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 29, 2017)

I have the Isabel bulletin AC theme!


----------



## Dio_Brando (Feb 18, 2017)

My theme is and most likely will always be the Monster Hunter Generations Felyne theme which plays the music from the DLC shop.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 19, 2017)

I have Isabelle theme from AC.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 19, 2017)

I just got the Fire Emblem Fates: Two Kingdoms theme a couple days ago. I'm absolutely addicted to this series now, glad I've discovered something new to enjoy.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 19, 2017)

I got the Gold Majora's Mask theme and the Skyward Sword theme, but I'm using the Gold Majora's Mask theme atm cause I love Song of Healing (it's a bit short, but hey ho) and Ballad of The Goddess is amazing too. I basically bought them 'cause of the music lol.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 19, 2017)

Currently it's the Squid Sisters theme(Splatoon)
I don't change my theme unless I really want to.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been using the pokemon moon/sun tropical theme lately but I usually use the pastel mario theme.


----------



## oaristos (Feb 19, 2017)

I have the Hyrule Warriors Legends theme


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 19, 2017)

The Dire Moon theme


----------



## Elvera (Feb 19, 2017)

Currently my theme is Steven Stone, I really do like the art work of it. Sometimes I'm just not prepared to hear the battle music though XD


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 19, 2017)

Animal Crossing winter theme.


----------



## Butasquash (Feb 19, 2017)

.....Monsters Inc.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 22, 2017)

I use the neon green Mario theme to go with my lime green new 3DS XL. I also use the pixel console badges to organize my folders.






Whoops, not sure why so many pictures appeared. Only chose 2, and they're rotated now, lol.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 22, 2017)

I use the Fire Emblem: Conquest theme.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 22, 2017)

I wanted something to match my outside DS covering (it's Tetris), but I will probably go with the Isabelle Town Bulletin one. I was just thinking of wanting a theme like two days ago. I used to not care at all.


----------



## tumut (Feb 22, 2017)

I use the slowpoke theme


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 23, 2017)

The Hanafuda theme


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2017)

Hyrule Warriors Legends theme. 
Fun fact: Turn your 3DS on with this theme at the Home screen, close the 3DS, then open it. ^^;


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 24, 2017)

Currently it's the Ace Attorney Trilogy Pixel Theme. I bought it with leftover funds after buying Spirit of Justice.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm a cheapo when it comes to spending themes so I usually just buy any Zelda theme then be done with it. Right now, it's still Majora's Mask and the others are free themes (SMT IV, Sonic, Dragon Quest, etc. haha)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

I have mine circulating through a few, I have Sable, KK, Isabelle, and Jack themes and a cute pumpkin kitty one, it just cycles through them all so each time I open my 3DS or quit a game it surprises me. =]


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2017)

lol im using the default white one because i cant be bothered to fix it because homebrew keeps resetting it so Yeah . i dont even have any of those stickers out


----------

